

Show HN: Today I launched DistroKid to help musicians upload to Spotify, iTunes - pud
http://distrokid.com/

======
RileyJames
Awesome service. Is there any chance of having a song rejected? If so, on what
basis? I'm all for services that make it easier to get onto these services,
but as the price gets closer to zero I wonder what barrier is left. Will
spotify/itunes end up like google results?

~~~
pud
Right now I'm playing it by ear (no pun intended). The goal isn't to make the
stores a dumping grounds for low quality music. The goal is to make it easier
for musicians to be prolific. Thanks for the note - this is definitely an area
where I need to pay attention.

~~~
RileyJames
Great to know. I was more wondering if spotify/itunes and other services have
a say in what get onto their service? Or is your service the final approval
step?

------
fumar
I have released some songs on Bandcamp.

What are the benefits to being in a large marketplace like iTunes?

I am very intrigued with Spotify being in the mix. Keep up the good work.

~~~
pud
It's just easier to tell people "check out my music - yeah I'm in
iTunes/Spotify/Amazon etc" when you're in all the stores. Plus there's just a
special satisfaction for a musician to be in the major stores -- at least
that's how I feel as a musician.

------
saltzman
I'm super intrigued, but given the services that are available to indie
artists today... this sounds too good to be true. What's the catch?

~~~
pud
No catch. There's a small monopoly going on right now in the digital music
distribution industry. That's why prices are artificially high. I aim to
change that.

~~~
saltzman
I think I love you.

------
timthimmaiah
Great concept. I will check this out for sure.

